# The Allen Iverson rule



## Sixerfanforlife

Simply put the League is stupid this year, it had been in years past and has truly messed up the league.

Take the NHL for example, changing the rules to allow guys like Simon Gagne and Peter Forsberg to roam about the ice with ease and score Hockey pucks.
Or how about the MLB for changing the rules to make sure steroids doesn’t break it’s sports.

Instead of these and other glaring Issues David Stern looks at a dress code.
A Dress code!

Sure you can state that there is no use for the NBA in steroids, but there are quite a few players who may have benfited, Luckily none are 76ers (Ben Wallace, Shaq anyone?) Or how about basketbrawl, clearly fans are either too close or feel too attached to the game, and they feel to the point they can let there players know. Instead of a dress code, wouldn’t it be merely wise to add some protection for the players?

If not at least make sure the Pistons and Pacers don’t play near one another’s home crowd?
Or instead of a dress code couldn’t they do what the National hockey League did?

Change the rules to better benfit scoring.
Maybe they did, Maybe that’s why John Salmons leads the league in Pre-season scoring.
But will it be active, no not Salmons the supposed new rules in the regular season? 
Maybe, maybe not but if it isn’t active expect a lot more of those boring defensive games in the NBA.

Why We’re lucky we have teams such as Philadelphia and Phoenix both whom run the gun, and spread the ball up and down the floor with ease.

So Instead of a dress code, David Stern could improve the offensive production of basketball teams, or simply protect the Pacers chances of a championship.
Or deal with such glaring issues as Steroids.
Yet he doesn’t, why?

There’s one up and coming team in the eastern conference, clearly better then the New Jersey Nets, or the Miami Heat apparently.
Charlotte Atlanta Milwaukee and Minnesota, Denver, Lakers. They all fall by the way side.
They could make an Eastern conference finals apparance if all goes well.

The Philadelphia 76ers.
Why would David Stern Sabotase the 76ers?

It’s been 4 long years since they were dominate, David Stern is clearly happy with Phoenix, San Antonio, Detroit And the Miami Heat.

He doesn’t need another story, He doesn’t need a team that was close to the Lottery turn into a championship contender in a blink of an eye.

That would certainly excite 76er fans. But the fans of the NBA as a whole will be displeased.

They will have thought the New rules helped the 76ers out more then any other team in the east. They would have thought, that David Stern wants to bring Philly basketball from the depths of the grave.

Sadly however, David Stern only had one option.

He Knew many basketball players love to wear what they desire, Including one Allen Iverson.

So he thought if he could make a rule stating Allen could not wear what he desired, The childish Point guard would refuse to listen, thus suspensions and saves the League.

No not really, Philadelphia is a true basketball market, by reviving the 76ers David Stern could take a lot of fans back into the Haul run. Why it works plenty of times. The Lakers with Magic Johnson, The 76ers has Chris Webber, The heat with Shaquille O’neal. The Point can be argued time and time again but it doesn’t really matter. The new Rules affect the 76ers more then any other team in the NBA. If Allen refuses to corperate, things could go from bad to worse. And think David if you take A.I out of the game, 76er basketball if not for Salmons would otherwise be negated. Sometimes the NBA just doesn’t learn.


----------



## BEEZ

Yikes!!!!!!!!


----------



## AIFan

Sixerfanforlife said:


>


You really should have paid more attention in English class


----------



## Sliccat

AIFan said:


> You really should have paid more attention in English class


repped


----------



## jpk

I have no idea what your point really is. 

David Stern is concerned about the continued marketability of the NBA. He's just a salesman, and thinks this will improve his product. The NFL players don't dress like ten year old wannabe gangsters, and they seem to do fine. NBA players are primmadonna whiners and need to check their egos at the door. I think the dress code is a good move. I'm sick of the inflated egos and crybabys in the NBA. I just want to see good team basketball.


----------



## Sliccat

jpk said:


> I have no idea what your point really is.
> 
> David Stern is concerned about the continued marketability of the NBA. He's just a salesman, and thinks this will improve his product. The NFL players don't dress like ten year old wannabe gangsters, and they seem to do fine. NBA players are primmadonna whiners and need to check their egos at the door. I think the dress code is a good move. I'm sick of the inflated egos and crybabys in the NBA. I just want to see good team basketball.


I hate dumb posts. The fact that you think that them dressing a certain way is going to change the people they are and the style of the game is almost vulgar.


----------



## Mattjb34

jpk said:


> I have no idea what your point really is.
> 
> David Stern is concerned about the continued marketability of the NBA. He's just a salesman, and thinks this will improve his product. The NFL players don't dress like ten year old wannabe gangsters, and they seem to do fine. NBA players are primmadonna whiners and need to check their egos at the door. I think the dress code is a good move. I'm sick of the inflated egos and crybabys in the NBA. I just want to see good team basketball.


I second the being tired of inflated ego's and crybabys in professional sports. With that being said, not sure how the dress code resolves that. Personally, I think the all the jewelery is a little ridiculous but I could care less about what t-shirts and stuff they're wearing. It makes sense to me that they should wear team clothing, but I'm indifferent about the suits. The fact that this is a big deal in the league shows their ego's, and the leverage they hold in the NBA which, IMO, has made the Pro game a lot less interesting (guaranteed contracts, long term contracts, high salary cap). Honestly, they're getting paid millions of dollars and have had more power than any other players union in sports, at least don't ***** about dressing the part.


----------



## Metsfan619

Shaq steroids? Are you dumb acorse not.


----------



## aNgelo5

Metsfan619 said:


> Shaq steroids? Are you dumb acorse not.


Im with him shaq's not even that cut, and Wallace is pure muscle....


----------



## AIFan

jpk said:


> David Stern is concerned about the continued marketability of the NBA. He's just a salesman, and thinks this will improve his product. The NFL players don't dress like ten year old wannabe gangsters, and they seem to do fine. NBA players are primmadonna whiners and need to check their egos at the door. I think the dress code is a good move. I'm sick of the inflated egos and crybabys in the NBA. I just want to see good team basketball.


The NFL has the most players in legal trouble of any sport, so much for them doing fine. Explain to me how this dress code will fix the inflated egos and crybaby trend you see in the NBA and how it will improve the game as it's played on the court? Call me stupid, but I fail to see the connection.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

I fail to see it either, other then David Stern wants to ruin the 76ers franchise. If so then he suceeded if not tried to suceed.


----------

